# Big box store vs dealership



## Excitabletom (Jan 16, 2016)

Due to an unfortunate incident with my current thrower (see Honda forum for details) I find myself back shopping for a new blower. Is there blower difference quality between big box stores and dealerships? I pretty well understand that single stage throwers are disposable except for wear items. 

Honda motor went bad and its cheaper to buy another one than rebuild a motor?!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

One answer doesn't fit all as different manufacturers do things differently.
According to Honda they make the same machine for Dealers that they do if you find it someplace else.
Most make a different model that you'll find at a big box but not at the Dealer.
If the model number is the same at the Dealer as it is at a big box, hardware, ... then it should be the very same machine.


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

If the dealer's pricing is the same, they will match or you're willing to pay the difference, I would recommend buying from the dealer over the big box stores. A dealer is where you're going to end up for servicing if there's an issue later (or if you want someone to do the maintenance). Buying direct from them helps to keep their doors open (so they're there when you need them) and most will put the equipment purchased form them ahead of that purchased elsewhere when busy. Building a relationship with your dealer helps in the long term.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO'S are all the same. at a big box, or local friendly hood dealer.k:k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Personally I would fix up the Honda - but if the dealer does it, your right - not cost effective. I would look for a nice used one. Not hard to come by and save yourself some $


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Robert from Honda said here in another thread that ALL Hondas are the same no matter when thy are bought from. Dealership or big box store.


----------

